# Switch para encender un amplificador de audio.



## kelroy (Jul 10, 2011)

He comprado unos switch de palanca de metal.... pero tengo una duda en las especificaciones pone :

Panel cutout hole 7mm
Rated 1A 250VAC
Dilectric strength 1000V AC / 1 min
Contact resistance <30Milli Ohm max
Contacts Nickel Plated Brass
Height 9.8mm
Width 13mm
Depth 8mm

Y no se si los puedo usar, la alimentacion del amplificador es 12V DC a unos 2-3 amperios. Segun lo que se un switch solo hace un cortocircuito o un circuito abierto, asique no deberia haber problema si no supero los 250VAC que dice y lo conecto correctamente aunque este usando DC.

Un saludo.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 10, 2011)

no te sirve por los siguiente vos tenes de consumo 3 amp y tu llave es para  1 amp 

amp =  es el consumo de tu equipo== llave 1  equipo 3---no sirve    
voltage = seria el aislamiento que soporta la llave== llave 220 volt equipo 12 volt el aislamiento alcanza


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 10, 2011)

Yo en mi humilde conocimiento discrepo con electromecanico, ya que las especificaciones del switch de 1A son para 250VAC, y kelroy va a trabajar con 12V, mucha menor tensión, así que opino que el interruptor aguantará, pero repito que es mi humilde opinión.
Un saludo


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 10, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Yo en mi humilde conocimiento discrepo con electromecanico, ya que las especificaciones del switch de 1A son para 250VAC, y kelroy va a trabajar con 12V, mucha menor tensión, así que opino que el interruptor aguantará, pero repito que es mi humilde opinión.
> Un saludo


ya lo explique la aislacion soportara  pero el consumo = ampers noooo:enfadado: se calentara el contacto de la llave 
ejemplo si tenes un fusible caracteristicas 250 volt 1 amp y lo conectas en una linea 12 v3 amp que sucede?? tarea para el hogar


----------



## Xander (Jul 10, 2011)

kelroy dijo:


> Panel cutout hole 7mm


El diametro de agujero para instalar el  switch a un panel


> Rated 1A 250VAC


Aguanta no mas de 250Vac/1A   [fijate si aparece la descripcion tambien para DC]


> Dilectric strength 1000V AC / 1 min


Aislamiento de los contactos


> Contact resistance <30Milli Ohm max


Resistencia del conductor del switch


> Contacts Nickel Plated Brass


Material del conductor  [Laton]


> Height 9.8mm
> Width 13mm
> Depth 8mm


dimendiones del switch



electromecanico dijo:


> ya lo explique la aislacion soportara  pero el consumo = ampers noooo:enfadado: se calentara el contacto de la llave
> ejemplo si tenes un fusible caracteristicas 250 volt 1 amp y lo conectas en una linea 12 v3 amp que sucede?? tarea para el hogar


Toda la razón, aguantara 12V, pero con 3A se calentará y el switch se va a dañar por que solo aguanta 1A...



kelroy dijo:


> Y no se si los puedo usar, *la alimentacion del amplificador es 12V DC a unos 2-3 amperios*. ......asique no deberia haber problema si no supero los 250VAC que dice y lo conecto correctamente aunque este usando DC...


Disculpa, en el momento no me acorde...es posible que instales el interruptor antes del trafo [en la etapa de los 220vac]...aunque no se si el equipo que quieres reparar es creacion tuya, o no sé...pregunto por la posibilidad de hacer esa modificacion....

...aunque sinceramente, si la cosa es solo cambiar el switch, consigue uno que cumpla con lo que requiere el equipo....saludos.


----------



## kelroy (Jul 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias ahora ya se como funcionan, si lo estoy costruyendo yo. Pero se calentara y se quemara como dice eletromecanico.

Ya me tiene pasado en la carrera de quemar algun que otro por cosas asi jejejeje ^^, nunca me habia dado de cuenta.
Muchas gracias, tendre que buscar uno de 4-5 amperes para ir un poco sobrado, por si acaso sale un pico.

Ah una duda mas, segun tendo entendido una fuente de alimentacion que da 12 DC con 28 amperios... no tiene porque dar el maximo de amperes obligatoriamente sino que ira en funcion de la pontencia entregada/necesitada por el aparato que conectemos no?.

Un saludo.

PD: encontre otro switch que tiene de rating:

Rating:	5A 120VAC/28VDC 2A 240VAC

Vamos que tampoco sirve porque para la parte de VDC solo soporta 2A no?.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 10, 2011)

El equipo solamente va a consumir la corriente que necesita, si tenes mas Amperes en la fuente va a ser mejor para que pueda trabajar descansada y no forzada exigiéndola al máximo.. 
saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 10, 2011)

por que no usas un relé luego del switch?? o sea, la ficha bonita de metal tuya, activa el relevador y este el amplificador..


----------



## kelroy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hostias.... no se me habia ocurrido.... ¬¬

Gracias


----------

